# Kabnet Wax deli paper for wrapping bar soap



## DeeAnna (May 16, 2013)

I stumbled across this blog post today and thought I would share the author's neat tip for using inexpensive "dry" deli waxed paper to wrap bar soap. It keeps the soap clean but a bit of the scent can still come through.

I have read something like this in the past, but the blog author adds a twist. She found she can use her laser printer to print the dull side of the paper with appropriate designs to fit a theme. Alternatively, she just wraps the soap in the plain paper and decorates with ribbon, etc. 

http://bethannecreates.blogspot.com/2012/12/5-days-wrapping-series-day-5.html

She has more neat ideas on her blog -- check it out!


----------



## Hazel (May 17, 2013)

That is great! I would never have thought of trying deli paper. Thanks for sharing the link. :grin:


----------

